# Paph Franz Glanz (armeniacum 'Yellow Wonder' x emersonii 'Mr Hang')



## L I Jane (May 17, 2012)

This is it's 1st blooming -opened a couple of days ago.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 17, 2012)

Hi Jane. I'm at work so the photos get blocked but I can tell by the name that it is not Franz Glanz. I can probable even guess where it came from. Yes, just up the road an hour or so from my home. So, am I right?


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2012)

Actually, it probably came from Long Island, when they were her neighbors! Very nice, if you ever get tired of this plant remember me!


----------



## L I Jane (May 17, 2012)

Yes, Bob--you win the prize!! I got it when he spoke at our meeting a couple of years back.Any idea what it might be ???


----------



## W. Beetus (May 17, 2012)

Nice bloom! I'm sure it's a similar cross as listed, except hangianum in place of emersonii.


----------



## paphreek (May 17, 2012)

Regardless, it's a beautiful Parvi!


----------



## L I Jane (May 17, 2012)

Nick --you put me on track (I think) I checked it out on Orchid Wiz & it might be Wossner China Moon which was registered by Franz Glanz.The pic. shown was VERY similar.I've also contacted the seller of the plant & sent a pic so maybe he'll have an idea.


----------



## L I Jane (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Ross, I love it.The flower is 4 1/2" x 4 1/2".


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2012)

Sweet yellow!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 18, 2012)

lovely


----------



## emydura (May 18, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## L I Jane (May 22, 2012)

Upon investigating with seller with whom I have great confidence,I'm changing back to my original name of Franz Glanz due to the following response:

Paph. Franz Glanz (armeniacum 'Yellow Wonder' x emersonii 'Mr. Hang') ... a lot of these hybrids came from Hawaii, and many of them used Paph. hangianum instead of Paph. emersonii ... which if you look at the clonal name of the P. emersonii "Mr. Hang", could appear that hangianum was used. However, at the time, hangianum was considered illegal, so many of the names were changed. Paph. hangianum is now legal, however it is still to soon to have the hybrids legal. In my opinion, I would loss the clonal name "Mr. Hang" and leave the name as it stands. As far as I'm concerned, I still see it as Paph. Franz Glanz.


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2012)

So innocent. :evil:


----------



## John Boy (May 22, 2012)

It's a stunning monster. I love monsters!!!!


----------



## goldenrose (May 22, 2012)

It's gorgeous!
Sorry in my eyes a hang X.


L I Jane said:


> Upon investigating with seller with whom I have great confidence,I'm changing back to my original name of Franz Glanz due to the following response:
> 
> Paph. Franz Glanz (armeniacum 'Yellow Wonder' x emersonii 'Mr. Hang') ... a lot of these hybrids came from Hawaii, and many of them used Paph. hangianum instead of Paph. emersonii ... which if you look at the clonal name of the P. emersonii "Mr. Hang", could appear that hangianum was used. However, at the time, hangianum was considered illegal, so many of the names were changed. Paph. hangianum is now legal, however it is still to soon to have the hybrids legal. In my opinion, I would loss the clonal name "Mr. Hang" and leave the name as it stands. As far as I'm concerned, I still see it as Paph. Franz Glanz.


What a cop-out! This would disappoint me and now how many of these so-called Franz Glanz's will be used for breeding & screw things up more than they already are!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 23, 2012)

Sorry but I have zero confidence in your seller! We had a local guy here get one of these fake FG awarded as Franz Glanz and knew it was fake. What's that going to do for all the real FG?


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2012)

As she stated, the sellor probably knew what it was but due to legal concerns sold it as one thing with the clonal name as a hint.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 23, 2012)

NYEric said:


> As she stated, the sellor probably knew what it was but due to legal concerns sold it as one thing with the clonal name as a hint.



Right, so put the correct name on it! Like you've said before, the plant natzis aren't going to be beating down her door for that plant.


----------



## L I Jane (May 23, 2012)

So what would you say the correct name is? Wossners China Moon?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 23, 2012)

The things we do for love, ah-oh!

Those petals scream hangianum. Lovely thing though. I be it is even better the second flowering.


----------



## Hien (May 23, 2012)

We may be wishfull thinking it to be a hangianum hybrid here.
1) It could be a Franz Glanz still, there are some emersonii with full great shape. 

example of one from orchidweb site
http://www.orchidweb.com/orchidofweek.aspx?id=92
2) Also the see -thru spotted pouch is more likely from emersonii than hangianum.
3) The staminode does not seem large nor squarish (both hangianum & armeniacum have squarish staminode) emersonii has a pointed narrow staminode.
I think the only way to tell is compare the thickness of the petals (substance) with other Franz Glanz and Wossner China Moon. I would guess that since hangianum is thicker and more opaque ( emersonii is thinner, more translucent) the hybrid with hang will be more opaque & thicker too.


----------



## L I Jane (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Hien for your input.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 23, 2012)

Hien said:


> 2) Also the see -thru spotted pouch is more likely from emersonii than hangianum.



Good point Hien!


----------



## goldenrose (May 24, 2012)

L I Jane said:


> So what would you say the correct name is? Wossners China Moon?


Yep - Wossner China Moon.


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Right, so put the correct name on it! Like you've said before, the plant natzis aren't going to be beating down her door for that plant.


Actually, we're on our way to L.I. this weekend! :evil:


----------

